# UTV question



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, So I think I'm going to break down and buy one, so my question is to all of you who have owned them and used them.

Which is the best in your opinion? I've been leaning towards a Rhino, but I like the extra travel, clearance and power of the Kawasaki, but then again, I'm very intrigued by the Polaris Ranger Crew, which easily seats 4.

I've used a Rhino before and liked the power and handling, but other than that I'm kind of clueless.

So, what do y'all think?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Go with the Polaris Ranger-Browning Edition, its a few extra bucks but it makes a difference.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

In what ways does it make a difference?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> In what ways does it make a difference?


Harder to find?

In general, Polaris seems to have longevity/reliability issues vs Yamaha....talk to teh Law offices of Barton; they were advertising for people to join a class action lawsuit to sue the mfgrs of the Rhino since they were built so dangerously... :roll: Good luck, teh Razr looks fun, but not a hunting model at all. My buddy has a ranger, serves its purpose, big pain to haul around vs an atv for obvious reasons


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The lawsuit has nothing to do with poor design, it has to do with stupid people sticking their foot out while trying to recover from stupid driving. Yamaha has attempted to rectify the problem by "idiot proofing" the machine, even with doors on the new rhinos people still try to remove themselves from the gene pool. 

I have owned both and as far as build quality goes the polaris is a turd, poorly designed and even less time and care on the assembly. Loose wires hang everywhere, the bed has 0 carrying capacity and the the 4wd system is a joke. 

The rhino has a far better drive train and differential set up, handling is better and it is almost the same width as a utility wheeler (which makes it nice on established trails)


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Tree -- I haven't owned the UTV but I would echo what buggsz says about Yamaha vs. Polaris on quality from ATV experience. Polaris would be my last choice.

That leaves you with the Rhino ("Kinda hot in these...RHINOS"), the Kaw, or the Artic Cat Prowler.

The Kaw is 200 pounds heavier than the Rhino, that's like having an extra Tye riding shotgun. No one wants that.

The 'Cat has the best ground clearance and suspension travel, but doesn't yet have fuel injection from what I've seen. There's a new model for 2009 but I haven't heard much about it yet.

The Rhino is the best of breed.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Something to think about is most UTV's are to wide for two track ATV trails and are not allowed on them. The razor not only has an 800cc motor but is atv width allows you to go on a lot more trials just something to think about...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Tree -- I haven't owned the UTV but I would echo what buggsz says about Yamaha vs. Polaris on quality from ATV experience. Polaris would be my last choice.
> 
> That leaves you with the Rhino ("Kinda hot in these...RHINOS"), the Kaw, or the Artic Cat Prowler.
> 
> ...


Boo yeah Cramer!

Thanks for the input Brett.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Something to think about is most UTV's are to wide for two track ATV trails and are not allowed on them. The razor not only has an 800cc motor but is atv width allows you to go on a lot more trials just something to think about...


But it's so **** ugly!  In all reality, Power is not a huge concern, I think between 6 and 7 hundred cc's will be fine. From what I have seen of the RZR, there isn't much of a utility bed, am I off? This will be a total utilitarian/family ride, I may even get a seat for the bed. The Rhino is seeming like the more logical choice, but I'm still looking. How about the Kubota diesel?


----------



## t-horsesgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

I bet your wife is wondering what "break down and buy one" means......


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh-oh.  :shock:


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't forget that Honda is coming out with the Big Red. 675cc, four stroke, automatic. Three different drive modes, tilt bed, rubber mounted seats for vibration, etc. I'm sure Honda thought of a few things to bring to the table to make the Big Red marketable. Honda reliability....but I'll bet it will be a few bucks more than anything else on the market.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been looking at the Honda, but I definitely won't buy it the first go round. I'll let em weed out the bugs first.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The Honda, Have you seen "the Honda"? The Big Red is fat chick ugly, they need to include a paper bag mask with every purchase.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Like it has been mentioned before, my experience with Polaris atv's is also horrible. I have had Polaris in the shop more than my Honda. Actually, my Honda is a 1998 Fourtrax, and I have never had to take it in to get anything fixed. On the Polaris I have had the coolant reservoir crack, had to replace drive belt, and a few other minor things. The Polaris is more comfortable, but I would sacrifice comfort for quality after the problems that I have had. I have not seen the new Honda UTV, but, I almost don't care how ugly it is. Anybody who knows a quality machine, will tell you to buy Honda. I don't believe that there is a problem with buying a first generation machine from Honda.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

I personally have not owned anything but polaris.I had a 96 mag 425 and it had 13000 miles when i sold it.Never had any problems other than the normal wear and tear.Ive owned 3 total and my 06 sportsman has 3000 miles and never had a problem. If youre going to do any towing or hauling the ranger is definately a better route.U can haul 3 people and the bed capacity is rated at 1000 lb. compared to the rhinos 400lb. Bigger yes.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Two issues here:

Anyone who says buy a polaris has never owned anything else, they dont know that your not supposed to push the machine every three rides.

And the ranger will not handle 1000lbs, anyone who says it will hasnt tried. believe me, belts smoke, no weight on the front to steer and the motor just cant hack it.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

My opinion may be somewhat biased but, here goes; I own a Rhino. This machine is absolutely fantastic for getting two people (and dogs) to their hunting areas in late season. I only use it to get to the areas I want to hunt when the roads are either too muddy or there's too much snow to risk the big rig. Road use only! No brush busting!

Here's my take; Polaris Ranger (full size) would be the ultimate hunting rig if it were more dependable. I have friends who have owned these and they loved them but, they had reliability issues.

Polaris RZR..Great machine for play but, not really a serious contender for a hunting rig. No room for dogs and gear.

Rhino..a little cramped for hauling two dogs and gear (unless dogs can be crated together) but, this machine is completely reliable!

Actic Cat "Prowler" I've had little experience with these but, prefer the Ranger or the Rhino!

Honda big Red..no experience here but, if they are built by Honda..I'd have no problem buying one!

Good luck,

Rick


----------



## missduckhunter (Sep 13, 2007)

We have the Arctic Cat Prowler 700EFI and our friend has the Rhino 700EFI. We like the stability of the Arctic Cat over the Rhino.
The cat has the Ho1 motor and so does the Rhino, the engine displacements are almost identical except the Cat has more horespower and is not limited to 40 mph like the Rhino. We have had to pull the Rhino out of snow several times because of the clearance.
We have noticed that there is a small delay in the throttle of the Rhino. For example the Rhino is stuck in the snow and cannot get the power up to go through without running to build up speed. 
We have had so many people take both out for test drives and they can find the good in both machines. I drew out for a cow elk and so did my husband so I will let you know how the weight affects the Cat.
Both machines are nice but with the price difference we would recommend the Arctic Cat 700 and this year they are coming out with the 1000EFI which will around the same price as the Rhino 700EFI.
Hope this helps you out


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

is it just a two seater you want? or are you looking to ride two up and carry a load? because just to warn you most utv,s are to wide for the trails but i own two Arctic cat TRV,s they are built for two up riding one in front of the other you can also but a dump box or a HUGE rack for the back if i could put a picture on here i would show you, but that is another great option.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I like my ranger because I can easily fit three fat asses in the front seat. like you, and me, and one other dude, tree.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I like my ranger because I can easily fit three fat asses in the front seat. like you, and me, and one other dude, tree.


Why would we want a third to spoil our 'special time'?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Why would we want a third to spoil our 'special time'?


Because the 3rd has the singe malt?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, You can come. I'm not picky about the simple sugar construction either. :mrgreen:


----------

